# A l'écoute VS Remote



## thefutureismylife (31 Décembre 2019)

Je ne fais pas trop attention à mon utilisation de mon Apple Watch, il faut dire que je me contente des infos qui arrivent sur ma montre, sans savoir quelle application est utilisée. 

Mais voilà en recherchant à avoir le contrôle sur mon Apple TV (chose que j'avais pu faire via une proposition d'interaction de ma montre), je me suis aventurer dans l'app Remote ... 

Puis une autre fois sur l'app "A l'écoute" qui me semble plus complète. 

Comme je maitrise mal watchOS, quel intérêt pour l'app Remote ?


----------



## pampelune (27 Janvier 2020)

L'app remote pilote la musique que tu lis sur ton mac. 
Ex, j'ai 4 enceintes Geneva en wifi connectées au mac. Je lance itunes sur le mac, et peux changer  volume, titre etc via l'app remote de la watch.
Super pratique, je m'en sers tout le temps.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

Voila ce qu'explique le support Apple


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à vous et merci pour votre retour. 
Je comprends bien le fonctionnement de l'app remote (je l'ai utilisé pendant des années).
Mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle perd de son utilité face à des intégrations systèmes :


> je pense au menu Airplay dans iPhone ou du widget Apple TV toujours dans l'iPhone
> à l'app "A l'écoute" de l'Apple Watch comme évoqué précédemment



A la vue de vos réponses je vois que seul le contrôle du (contenu du) mac n'est pas pris en compte (update à venir ?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Novembre 2020)

C'est un vieux sujet mais je rebondis dessus

L'application remote permet de contrôler l'application "Musique" sur le mac. Il suffit de la jumeler pour que cela fonctionne.
Mais chez moi, je suis obligé de le faire à chaque fois que je reboot mon mac... Ai-je raté quelque chose ?

Existe-t-il autre chose pour contrôler le mac via la watch et pas uniquement l'application Musique ?


----------

